# Centrino ACPI

## KePSuX

Ok, ive got Gentoo installed on my totally sex Sony VGN-S260. Im using 2.6.9 kernel straight from kernel.org and have 

```

              [*] ACPI Support                                              x x  

  x x       [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                             x x  

  x x       <*>   AC Adapter                                              x x  

  x x       <*>   Battery                                                 x x  

  x x       <*>   Button                                                  x x  

  x x       <*>   Fan                                                     x x  

  x x       <*>   Processor                                               x x  

  x x       <*>     Thermal Zone       

```

compiled in. When I run

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0/temperature 

temperature:             57 C

```

It obviously reports a temp. 

Problem is, my fan is running full tilt 24/7 even under no cpu load. In XPoo it dosen't do this. What do I have to do to get Gentoo to realize its not doing anything and shutdown the fan? Also other basic ACPI stuff like reporting for battery usage would be sweet. What am I missing? Thanks kids!

----------

## killer

HI !

I am not expert, but verify if:

ACPI is running (ps ax)

kernel recognizes yours APIC (look /var/log messages)

you must see something like:

Found and enabled local APIC!

Nov  7 18:27:35 localhost kernel: mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

in your /var/log/messages

May it helps you...

----------

## KePSuX

Thanks for the quick responce!

```

katherine portage # ps -aux | grep -i acpi

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        S<   15:37   0:00 [kacpid]

root      8223  0.0  0.1  1364  532 ?        Ss   16:02   0:00 /usr/sbin/acpid -c /etc/acpi/events

```

Here is my /var/log/messages file. Hehe. Looks to me like ACPI is installed. Seems to me like there is just a config file that needs to be told to obey commands from it.

```

Nov  5 17:58:51 katherine syslog-ng[5634]: syslog-ng version 1.6.5 starting

Nov  5 17:58:51 katherine syslog-ng[5634]: Changing permissions on special file /dev/tty12

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Linux version 2.6.9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Fri Nov 5 14:04:21 EST 2004

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 00000000000d8000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001ff70000 (usable)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 000000001ff70000 - 000000001ff7c000 (ACPI data)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 000000001ff7c000 - 000000001ff80000 (ACPI NVS)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 000000001ff80000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 00000000ffc00000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine BIOS-e820: 00000000fffff000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine 511MB LOWMEM available.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine On node 0 totalpages: 130928

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Normal zone: 126832 pages, LIFO batch:16

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine DMI 2.3 present.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: RSDP (v000 PTLTD                                 ) @ 0x000f69d0

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       G4 0x20040812 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1ff78079

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: FADT (v002   SONY       G4 0x20040812 PTL  0x00000050) @ 0x1ff7bec2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: BOOT (v001   SONY       G4 0x20040812 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x1ff7bfd8

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: SSDT (v001   SONY       G4 0x20040812 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1ff780a9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       G4 0x20040812 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Built 1 zonelists

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=Gentoo ro root=308

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Initializing CPU#0

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04da000 soft=c04d9000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Detected 1697.300 MHz processor.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Using tsc for high-res timesource

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Memory: 514120k/523712k available (2793k kernel code, 9048k reserved, 977k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Calibrating delay loop... 3350.52 BogoMIPS (lpj=1675264)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: After all inits, caps:        afe9f9bf 00000000 00000000 00000040

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Intel machine check architecture supported.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.70GHz stepping 06

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine NET: Registered protocol family 16

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd9c3, last bus=2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Using configuration type 1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Interpreter enabled

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCIB._PRT]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *9)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *9)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *9)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 5) *0, disabled.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 9) *0, disabled.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 28)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine SCSI subsystem initialized

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine usbcore: registered new driver hub

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A]: no GSI

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.3[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:0b.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Simple Boot Flag at 0x36 set to 0x1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine audit(1099695519.949:0): initialized

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Initializing Cryptographic API

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: AC Adapter [ACAD] (on-line)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT1] (battery present)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 8 throttling states)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: Thermal Zone [ATF0] (66 C)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine agpgart: Detected an Intel 855PM Chipset.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A]: no GSI

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ICH4: chipset revision 3

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide0...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hda: TOSHIBA MK6025GAS, ATA DISK drive

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Using anticipatory io scheduler

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide1...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hdc: UJDA755 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide2...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide3...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide4...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Probing IDE interface ide5...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hda: max request size: 128KiB

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB), CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hda: cache flushes supported

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:04.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[9]  MMIO=[d0207000-d02077ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 9, pci mem e082a000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 9, io base 00001800

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 9, io base 00001820

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 00001840

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine USB Mass Storage support registered.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004 UTC).

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49383 usecs

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ALSA device list:

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine #0: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 at 0xd0000c00, irq 9

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine oprofile: using timer interrupt.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine NET: Registered protocol family 2

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ip_conntrack version 2.1 (4091 buckets, 32728 max) - 300 bytes per conntrack

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0800460301b75eb6]

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine NET: Registered protocol family 1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine NET: Registered protocol family 17

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ACPI wakeup devices:

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine PWRB PCIB LANC  EC0 USB0 USB1 USB2 USB7 MODM

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Mounted devfs on /dev

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine Adding 514040k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine sshd[5758]: Server listening on 0.0.0.0 port 22.

Nov  5 17:58:52 katherine /usr/sbin/cron[5801]: (CRON) STARTUP (V5.0)

Nov  5 17:58:59 katherine login(pam_unix)[5818]: session opened for user root by (uid=0)

```

[/code]

----------

## KePSuX

Actually....more questions. Does /proc/cpuinfo update while the machine is on? Cause the CPU isn't stepping down in speed when unplugged when its on....but if it boots unplugged it has the speed stepped down.

----------

## KePSuX

After a lot of screwing around with it, I'm sure the problem is that the OS isn't stepping down the CPU speed when needed. Still trying to find a way to enable this. Any love?

----------

## shane

I have a Dell Latitude D400, which also uses the Centrino M under ACPI.

You need to enable CPU Frequency scaling. This is under "Power Management Options" in your kernel config, then "CPU Frequency scaling".

My options:

[*] CPU Frequency scaling

<M>   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor

<*>   CPU frequency table helpers

<M> Intel Enhanced SpeedStep

[*] Use ACPI tables to decode valid frequency/voltage pairs (EXPERIME

Try loading:

modprobe speedstep_centrino

modprobe cpufreq_ondemand

To make it permanent over reboots, put the following in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:

speedstep_centrino

cpufreq_ondemand

In order to actually turn it on, you need to do:

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

This seems to work for me. You can verify that it is running by doing:

cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep 'cpu MHz'

You should see something lower than your maximum rate. If you want to see it step your CPU speed up, you can run this: 

while true; do true; done

This will busy loop, using 100% of your CPU. Checking the MHz should tell you that it is now running at full speed.

Running a cool (?) 35 C now.  :Smile: 

----------

## KePSuX

Dude, thanks a ton. Ill try it out when I get home tonite.

----------

## KePSuX

Ok, this works great. Only everytime I reboot the scaling_governor file replaced "ondemand" with "preformance". How can I stop this?

----------

## brodo

 *KePSuX wrote:*   

> Ok, this works great. Only everytime I reboot the scaling_governor file replaced "ondemand" with "preformance". How can I stop this?

  You can't (yet)[*], you need to enable it manually or in a rc script. To shorten the file path, though, you can grab cpufrequtils https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69320 and do 

```
cpufreq-set -g ondemand
```

[*] it's on my TODO list...

----------

## shane

I forced the governor to "ondemand" by modifying /etc/conf.d/local.start, adding:

echo "ondemand" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

I don't know if this is the *right* way to do it, but it works for me.  :Wink: 

----------

## micmac

Hi,

I suggest you forget about the ondemand governor for now and compile in the userspace governor. Then setup speedfreq as the daemon. speedfreq actually reduces the MHz faster and doesn't go to full speed if only little is happening. 

Also you might want to check your IDE section and remove everything that's not needed. There seems to be a lot of IDE probing going on.

Laters

mic

----------

## brodo

 *micmac wrote:*   

> I suggest you forget about the ondemand governor for now and compile in the userspace governor. Then setup speedfreq as the daemon. speedfreq actually reduces the MHz faster and doesn't go to full speed if only little is happening.

  For powernow CPUs, I'd agree immediately. However, for speedstep-centrino CPUs, the ondemand governor is quite sophisticated. It's _good_ if it increases the speed to 100% if there is work to do.

----------

## Insanity5902

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I suggest you forget about the ondemand governor for now and compile in the userspace governor. Then setup speedfreq as the daemon. speedfreq actually reduces the MHz faster and doesn't go to full speed if only little is happening. 
> 
> Also you might want to check your IDE section and remove everything that's not needed. There seems to be a lot of IDE probing going on.
> ...

 

I have a centrino proc and I have used speedfreq, I found ondemand to be much better.  It reacts a lot faster.

I wrote a small rc-update script that runs when gentoo loads.  This way I can run a rc-update ondemand stop if I want to go to userspace  :Razz: 

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# email: insanity5902@gmail.com 

# ------

depend() {

        need localmount acpid

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -e /proc/cpufreq -a ! -e /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq ] ; then

        

                eerror "CPUFreq support has not been compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Switching to OnDemand"

        #if [ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpurfreq/scaling_governor == "ondemand" ] ; then

        #       eecho "OnDemand is already activated"

        #else

                echo 'ondemand' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

        #fi

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping OnDemand"

        echo 'userspace' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

        eend $?

}

```

told you it was nice and simple

----------

## KePSuX

Wow, thanks for the init.d script. One question though....if it is started and then stopped...once started again it throws an error that is is already been started, eventhough the last state is stopped. (haha, confusing sentance)...is there a way to stop this error? Its a minor detail, but just curious.

----------

## Insanity5902

hmm, mine doesn't do that, let me take a look and fine out.

----------

## [K]

 *micmac wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I suggest you forget about the ondemand governor for now and compile in the userspace governor. Then setup speedfreq as the daemon. speedfreq actually reduces the MHz faster and doesn't go to full speed if only little is happening. 
> 
> Also you might want to check your IDE section and remove everything that's not needed. There seems to be a lot of IDE probing going on.
> ...

 

I have the same problem with the IDE probing.   You mean the IDE section in kernel??

----------

## Insanity5902

kepsux - I don't know why yours is doing this, I don't have this problem at all

I just tested out a ton of times, and no such error message likethat.

----------

## KePSuX

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> kepsux - I don't know why yours is doing this, I don't have this problem at all
> 
> I just tested out a ton of times, and no such error message likethat.

 

No worries. Not at a problem as much as an observation. Still works great. It's not something I will be shutting off ever anyways.

----------

## whschwartz

I can't seem to get this all working.  I get the following lines when I plug in the power

```

Nov 12 19:46:50 skolvikes logger: ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

Nov 12 19:46:50 skolvikes logger: ACPI group ac_adapter / action ac_adapter is not defined

Nov 12 19:46:50 skolvikes logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

```

and these 3 when unplugging

```

Nov 12 19:46:55 skolvikes Warning: CPU frequency is 600000, cpufreq assumed 1700000 kHz.

Nov 12 19:46:55 skolvikes logger: ACPI group ac_adapter / action ac_adapter is not defined

Nov 12 19:46:55 skolvikes logger: ACPI group processor / action processor is not defined

```

All the files in /proc/acpi look right.

Can someone walk me through what exactly I need in the kernel and how to set this up?

I have a dell 8600 with the pent-m cpu.

thanks

----------

## Insanity5902

unplugging and plugging in the power ahs nothing to do with it.

You need to go into the powermangement part of the kernel setup, and the cpu scaling, then turn on most of the stuff in there, you need cpufreq, at least userspace, if not all (powersave, performance, ondemand).  You will also need to enable the proc support and your chipset support.  If it doubt enable them all, or try one at a time until you get them all in there.

When you get it setup properly, you should have this tree structure.

```
/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq
```

Inside this tree you should see several files, if you cat them out they should all have different values in them sorresponding to the name.  To change a value jsut Echo it into the file.   So to change to ondemand governor you would do this

```
echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
```

 Volia you now have a scaling proc that adjust it's speed.  to test it out, there should be a file similar to curr_cpu_speed, or something like that, juts watch that file and you will see you speed raise and decline depending on what you are doing.

----------

## whschwartz

I just compiled most of those into the kernel, not modules, seemed easier.  works great:)

skolvikes cpufreq # cat cpuinfo_cur_freq

1700000

skolvikes cpufreq # cat cpuinfo_cur_freq

600000

Thanks!

Now I just need to figure out the sleep/suspend/etc..   stuff.

----------

## whschwartz

Side question..  Is there a gnome applet or something that will display the contents of cpuinfo_cur_freq in the tray?

----------

## alexsb

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

>  *micmac wrote:*   Hi,
> 
> I suggest you forget about the ondemand governor for now and compile in the userspace governor. Then setup speedfreq as the daemon. speedfreq actually reduces the MHz faster and doesn't go to full speed if only little is happening. 
> 
> Also you might want to check your IDE section and remove everything that's not needed. There seems to be a lot of IDE probing going on.
> ...

 

Hi,

a question about your script:

The depend() part, is it necessary?

I tried to comment it, because the depend did not work,  and now I get the message that the syntax is incorrect.

What exactly is this dependency?

Ondemand gouvernor is working fine, but the script does not.

I would appreciate any help!

Thank you,

Alex

----------

## brodo

 *whschwartz wrote:*   

> Side question..  Is there a gnome applet or something that will display the contents of cpuinfo_cur_freq in the tray?

  gnome-cpufreq-applet

----------

## whschwartz

I tried various emerge searches and can't find that one.  Is there an ebuild for it?

----------

## brodo

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=42591

----------

## Insanity5902

to my knowledge the depend section is needed for any rc-script.

I have in there localmount and acpid needed for the dependicies, but I guess acpid is exactly needed.  You just need acpi in the kernel, you odn' need the acpi dameon.

Try taking that out. and see if it works.

----------

## alexsb

 *Insanity5902 wrote:*   

> to my knowledge the depend section is needed for any rc-script.
> 
> I have in there localmount and acpid needed for the dependicies, but I guess acpid is exactly needed.  You just need acpi in the kernel, you odn' need the acpi dameon.
> 
> Try taking that out. and see if it works.

 

Well, it seems, not the depend section is a problem.

I get an syntax error. 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

# email: insanity5902@gmail.com

# ------

depend() {

       need #localmount acpid

}

checkconfig() {

        if [ ! -e /proc/cpufreq -a ! -e /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq ] ; then

                eerror "CPUFreq support has not been compiled into the kernel"

                return 1

        fi

}

start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Switching to OnDemand"

        #if [ cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpurfreq/scaling_governor == "ondemand" ] ; then

        #       eecho "OnDemand is already activated"

        #else

                echo 'ondemand' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

        #fi

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping OnDemand"

        echo 'userspace' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

        eend $?

}

```

I checked it against your version and it seems identical. No one else with a syntax error here?

I can't really see any.

Thx,

Alex

----------

## alexsb

Problem solved: one Return at the end of the file fixed it all  :Smile: 

----------

## cuco

I'm also working on a Sony Vaio vgn-s260 (ya ver sexah)   Anyways.. when i try to modprobe speedstep centrino i get the following:

FATAL Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modudles/2.6.9-gentoo-r9/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep_centrino.ko): no such device.

I enabled the kernel according to this forum for acpi.

My fan just goes on and on and on and on   :Rolling Eyes: 

any ideas?

----------

## KePSuX

See the ACPI support section of this site. Make sure all the right kernel mods are in.

http://www.adventure-today.com/vaio/

----------

## cuco

I was able to get acpi working.. but now this is the problem that i'm encountering..

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265109&highlight=acpi+lid

Is your sony working with suspend mode??

----------

## /carlito

Thanx a lot. Worked like a charm. Compiled all the ACPI and cpu frequency right into the kernel. 

I have a 1.5GHz dothan and now when i'm compiling it runs on 1.7GHz! 

:woot: Linux oc'ing    :Razz: 

----------

## KePSuX

 *cuco wrote:*   

> I was able to get acpi working.. but now this is the problem that i'm encountering..
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=265109&highlight=acpi+lid
> 
> Is your sony working with suspend mode??

 

I dont use suspend mode. Not sure if it works.

----------

## brodo

 */carlito wrote:*   

> Thanx a lot. Worked like a charm. Compiled all the ACPI and cpu frequency right into the kernel. 
> 
> I have a 1.5GHz dothan and now when i'm compiling it runs on 1.7GHz! 
> 
> :woot: Linux oc'ing   :P

   Not overclocking, but broken ACPI tables report a too high frequency (1.7GHz) even though it's only 1.5GHz. You should modify the DSDT accordingly.

----------

## Kleppa

Hello all, 

I got a simular problem as Cuco had, but i've not managed to fix it yet, and I am curious how it was solved.

I've compiled 2.6.9 with the options described in this thread, but i keep getting 

```

FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.9-gentoo-r13/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): No such device

```

dmesg gives me:

```

speedstep-centrino: no table support for CPU model "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60GHz":

speedstep-centrino: try compiling with CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI enabled

```

my kernel .config file gives:

```

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_PROC_INTF=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

```

Anyone got a clever idea?

----------

## Kleppa

Well, i figured it out.. 

Needed to patch the speedstep-centrino.c file with this patch:

http://kaktus.klepaker.no/~aklepaker/patch/03-cpufreq-speedstep-dothan-3.patch

Not sure who made it, but its located here (bundled with some other patches) http://www.stanford.edu/~sanjiv/thinkpad/patch-2.6.9-sinha-10-26-04.tar.bz2

----------

## brodo

and if it breaks, you keep both parts.

----------

## /carlito

 *brodo wrote:*   

> You should modify the DSDT accordingly.

 

I really don't know what that means. Most relevant thing i found on google was this. 

Is this what you meant?

----------

## brodo

 */carlito wrote:*   

>  *brodo wrote:*   You should modify the DSDT accordingly. 
> 
> I really don't know what that means. Most relevant thing i found on google was this. 
> 
> Is this what you meant?

 

Yes. Search for _PSS, and modify the (hex) value for wrong frequency to the correct frequency. There are other threads concerning exactly the same error, I'm too lazy to search for them right now, though   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Chewieip

I've an ACERTravelmate 4002LMI and i'm suffering problems with my ACPI. I want to load the speedstep and I followed instruccions above. 

But when I'm going to load the modules both of them tells me 

```
 Error inserting **** : Invalid module. 

```

I don't know what can't be. If anyone has any idea it will help me too much.

----------

## dreamer

very usefull topic for this centrino owner. thanks guys   :Very Happy: 

I was wondering if it's a good idea to lower the scaling_min_freq ?

Currently it's at 600 Mhz for my Centrino 1.5, but in winXP i've seen it < 250 Mhz i think.

Any downsides on lowering this 600 to say.. 200 ?

Cheers

----------

## brodo

you can't lower scaling_min_freq below cpuinfo_min_freq which is 600 MHz. And you don't want to -- it cannot save you any energy, as this would mean doing throttling on top of frequency scalign and that is pretty useless. Search the forum, the cpufreq mailing list and/or the web for details... I really should write a FAQ about this one day...

----------

## dreamer

Hi, a FAQ would be a great idea  :Smile: 

So why does winXP lower it so much? Is this just another 'marketingstunt' or are there other techniques involved ?

thanks!

----------

## brodo

no technical thing I know about, at least...

----------

## dreamer

Hmmz one more question.. It's not entirely ontopic, but related enough imho.

I have enabled thermal_Zone etc.. in the kernel, but nothing shows up in /proc/acpi/thermal_Zone/

Should i enable other kernel options like i2C etc.. to get this support ? ( seems unlikely )

thanks for any advice

----------

## brodo

 *dreamer wrote:*   

> Hmmz one more question.. It's not entirely ontopic, but related enough imho.
> 
> I have enabled thermal_Zone etc.. in the kernel, but nothing shows up in /proc/acpi/thermal_Zone/
> 
> Should i enable other kernel options like i2C etc.. to get this support ? ( seems unlikely )
> ...

  it depends on support in the bios, so there's nothing what you can do except to hope for meaningful BIOS updates.

----------

## Chewieip

About the same thing, how can I tell acpi to turn on the fan when temperature increases to a value? I'm working always at 54 or more degrees and it annoys me, I think is a too high!!

----------

## brodo

you can try modifying the trip points in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/trip_points... check the ACPI documentation at [url]acpi.sf.net[/url]

----------

## /carlito

 *brodo wrote:*   

> Yes. Search for _PSS, and modify the (hex) value for wrong frequency to the correct frequency. There are other threads concerning exactly the same error, I'm too lazy to search for them right now, though  

 

No worries my friend. Google is my best friend. Thanx for the confirmation.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## whtwtr

Hello

I read through this entire thread and I was just curious if anyone fixed the  

 *Quote:*   

> ACPI group battery / action battery is not defined

 

issue ?

This is he only ACPI related error I receive and frankly it's quite annoying...   :Rolling Eyes: 

I have ACPI enabled in the kernel and I have acpid loaded at the default runlevel

I have a HP Pavilion dv1000

Any help is appreciated.

----------

## at240

Old thread!   :Very Happy: 

I've seen this error---it is addressed in this  excellent bit of documentation: have a look at the troubleshooting section. One of the questions concerns it.

Does that help?

----------

## whtwtr

 *Quote:*   

> Old thread! 
> 
> I've seen this error---it is addressed in this excellent bit of documentation: have a look at the troubleshooting section. One of the questions concerns it.
> 
> Does that help?

 

DUDE!  Awesome... Thank you   :Very Happy: 

----------

